#  ,  ,   > - >     ""

## 240

""   "".  .    .
  ,    27 ,    .
       ,     .  ,           .   ,    ,    : 30127  9731
 : D6843.1
 : 1320R1        , ,    ""      .?

----------


## 240

.

----------


## 240

.   ,    "-" .  , 1995 .

*  6 ():*

   .   ,    "-" .  , 1995 .



> ?


     !         .    ,           . 
        ,   , .          .

----------


## 240

> ?


  .    ,  ""  .   ,       .  .
     :  -       ,        .  ?   (     )          5 ,     - 30296 ..       ,      .     - ,       .   ,        ,     Bxxxxx  x - 5 .        .                 .  
  :







BOSCH 
30001 A/D CONVERTER ADC0809 
30039    
30061 A/D CONVERTER ADC0809 
30117 30424 
30221 6-CHANNEL POWER DRIVE 30313 
B22AN EEPROM 93C06 
B34AB EEPROM 24C02 
B42AB EEPROM 93C06 ?? 
B43AB EEPROM 24C02 
B46AJ EEPROM 24C02 
B49AJ EEPROM 24C02 
B52AP EEPROM 24C02 
B54AH EEPROM 24C02 
B81AB EEPROM 93S66 
B56022 EPROM 27C128 
B56240 LM2902 
B57120 A/D CONVERTER ADC0809 
B57306 80C52 
B57324 EPROM 2732A 
B57325 EPROM 27C32 
B57345 ULN2003 
B57347 EPROM 27C64 
B57383 CA139EX 
B57402 LM2904 
B57416 80C49 
B57422 74HC74 
B57423 EPROM 27C256 
B57425 CD40106 
B57427 A/D CONVERTER ADC0809 
B57440 TWO TIMERS B556 
B57449 74HC74 
B57477 EPROM 27C64 
B57487 74HCT573 
B57515 80C52 
B57519 EPROM 27C64 
B57528 SAE81C52 
B57545 LM2903 
B57546 EPROM 27C010 
B57549 74HC365 
B57554 LM2903 
B57574 74HCT573 
B57558 74HCT00 
B57560 74HCT02 
B57574 74HCT373 ?? 
B57581 74HC573 
B57582 LM2903N 
B57604 EPROM 27C256 
B57605 EPROM 27256 
B57607 EPROM 27C128 
B57610 EPROM 27C128 
B57618 EPROM 87C257 
B57618 EPROM 87C64 
B57622 80C52 
B57625 EPROM 2764A 
B57647 8253, 58053 
B57648 80C52 
B57654 EPROM 27C256 
B57656 MCU 80C535 
B57677 BD206M 
B57684 EPROM 27C256 
B57696 EPROM 27C256 
B57701 EPROM 27C256 
B57725 TA13255A 
B57733 4 x LOW-SIDE SWITCH TLE4211, TLE6220 
B57764 EPROM 87C257 
B57764 EPROM 87C64 
B57769 MC68HC05SR3 
B57771 EPROM 27C256 
B57808 EPROM 27C256 
B57820 TI948B 
B57826 RAM HM6264 
B57828 80C515 
B57886 8051 ?? 
B57922 EPROM 87C257 
B57945 87C52 
B57960 EPROM 27C256 
B57965 74HC14 
B57995 EPROM TMS27C256 
B58007 SAB80C517 
B58010 RAM HM6264 
B58014 EPROM 27C256 
B58024 80C515 
B58029 CA3272 
B58038 EPROM 27C256 
B58081 74HCT573 ?? 
B58085   (6  +  6  -) 
B58090 74HCT573 ?? 
B58094 EPROM 27C510 
B58098 EPROM 27C512 
B58108 6 x LOW-SIDE SWITCH TLE4216, TLE4226 
B58115 RAM HM6264 
B58126 EPROM 27C010 
B58127 EPROM 27C512 
B58150 EPROM 87C257 
B58157 EPROM 27C512 
B58185 EPROM 87C257 
B58196 EEPROM NS93C46 
B58213 EEPROM 93C06 ?? 
B58214 EPROM 27C256 
B58221 EEPROM 93C46 
B58234 EPROM 27C256 
B58235 EPROM 87C257 
B58239 EPROM 27C512 
B58240 6 x LOW-SIDE SWITCH TLE4216G, TLE4226G 
B58241 4 x LOW-SIDE SWITCH TLE4214G, TLE6225 
B58243 EPROM CJ87BC6QG 
B58244 I87M12 
B58252 EEPROM 24C02 
B58253 EEPROM 24C02 
B58256 EEPROM 24C01 
B58258 EEPROM 24C02 
B58265 CONTROLLER CANController ?? 
B58275 EPROM 27C1024 
B58286 CONTROLLER SAB80C166 
B58290 6 x LOW-SIDE SWITCH TLE4226G 
B58291 TLE5205-2 
B58293 EPROM 27C512 
B58298 80C515 ?? 
B58323 EPROM 93C46 
B58331 EPROM 28F010 
B58334 EEPROM 28C64 
B58335 EEPROM AT28C64B 
B58339 28F512 
B58380 EEPROM 24C02 
B58381 EPROM AM28F512 
B58383 EEPROM 24C02 
B58399 EPROM AM29F010 
B58400 EPROM 87C510 
B58424 EPROM 27C512 
B58444 27C010 
B58468 SAB80C517 
B58470 80C535 
B58474 SAB80C517 
B58484 SAB80C517 
B58502 ABS, ASR SYSTEM IC TLE5200G, TLE6210G 
B58504 ABS, ASR SYSTEM IC TLE5201G, TLE6211G 
B58505 2 x LOW-SIDE SWITCH TLE5225G, TLE6215G 
B58517 EPROM 27C020, 27C2001 
B58530 EPROM 27C010, 28F010, 29F010 
B58533 EPROM 27C4096 
B58539 EPROM 27C256 
B58541 EPROM 27C512 
B58542 EPROM 27C512 
B58543 EPROM 27C512 
B58544 EPROM 27C1001 
B58545 EPROM 87C257 
B58546 EPROM 87C510 
B58547 EPROM 27C1001, 27C010 
B58548 EPROM TMS27PC210, 27C1024 
B58550 EPROM 27C512 
B58553 SCL4410 
B58590 AS87C196EN 
B58601 EPROM AM29F200B 
B58608 93C66 
B58637 4 x LOW-SIDE SWITCH TLE5226G, TLE6216G 
B58639 EPROM 87C510 (87PC110 ??) 
B58647 87C257 
B58718 27C512 
B58732 4 x LOW-SIDE SWITCH TLE5216G, TLE6220 
B58748 SAB83C166 
B58755 EPROM AM29F200 
B58768 EPROM AM29F400AB 
B58791 EPROM AM29F200AB 
B58813 EEPROM 93C56 
B58838 EPROM 27C256 
B58911 EPROM TMS27C010A 
B58944 uPD43256BGU-70 
B9411 EPROM AM27C256

----------

